# Dalmation Coloring? Is there such a thing as...



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

....a totally spotted betta? 

See this lil devil's dorsal fin?....I would love to find one covered in such spots. 
Breeders, this is your new challenge! ;-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My boy Stu has dark blue dots on all of his fins, though not his body. They're a bit faint though...

and it would take a looong time to get spots on the betta's actual body. Though that would be cool.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Othello has spots like that on his dorsal. I love 'em. 

I used to have another boy and a girl who had them too, but they looked more like freckles.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, there is such a thing as dalmatian coloration, but they look like this;










And there are some fish that have spots on their bodies, like this;










But... I don't think there's really a "type" of betta that specifically has spots. I think the above fish is a marble, who'll probably lose those spots as he changes colors.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the orange dalmatians, like vaygirl's Tango! They are my favorite, always will be.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a dalmatian named Bruse.I would love to get anouther. I've seen many bettas with little spots like that.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem with trying to breed dalmatians is that it does not breed true. You can breed orange dal to orange dal and still end up with reds oranges and yellows. I believe it must be a recessive trait because you MUST have a dotted phenotype on both fish for it to show up in the fry.

Spotted fish other than orange dalmatians are almost certain to be governed by the marble gene which by nature is uncontrollable.

The spots on the dorsal of the fish in the OP is a natural occurrence, a throwback to the original wild bettas. You'll find spots like that on many different colored fish, I don't believe it is really something that can be bred for.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My dalmatian Winston is actually gaining more red spots. Since I last posted pictures of him his color has changed a decent amount!


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's my lovely Drakon... and his gorgeous spots/splotches!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that Betta in the OP's post looks like my Romad, well the colors..Romad's a double rayed Crowntail..I think they call it. Beautiful!

Yea it would be cute to find a totally spotted Betta, but the orange dalmatians are looking better to me then they ever did *lol* I want one now!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

That OP betta is to die for…


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Then we need new pics of Winston! I love Dalmations. When I bought Tango I didn't even know what he was. They're beautiful though. Drakon is looking good. 

That first fish IS amazing. Love the spots.


----------

